# Curing salt in central Florida



## ahampleman (Jun 14, 2009)

Spent a good part of the day running around looking for but had no luck. If any of you from around the Orlando area know of a place, It would great if you turned me on to the source. Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2009)

Sumosmoke and I both checked all over Fl and we couldn't find any and finally had to mail order some in. What kind are you looking for?


----------



## ahampleman (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'm looking for #1and some tender quick. I guess I will look online Thanks again


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay now I don't feel so bad having turned up emtpy handed yesterday.  Hot and humid Florida doesn't have any curing salt.  Certainly not the place you can hang meat outside to dry.


----------



## ahampleman (Jun 14, 2009)

You would think that some place in huge state would carry it...


----------



## fire it up (Jun 14, 2009)

You can try the Morton salt product locator.
http://www.mortonsalt.com/store-locator/index.html
Wasn't able to find any close enough to me, one place about 45 minutes away carried it but I just ordered some from the website.  Arrived yesterday and I already have some capicola brining and trying out Mortons pepperoni and beef salami recipes.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 14, 2009)

Will trade tender quick for oysters,,, !!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 14, 2009)

I order it out of Butcher Packer, makes is easy!

Curing salt #1
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=56

Curing salt #2
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=58

One bag will last me for months of the no. 1, don't do much with #2 for dry sausage... yet!

Pops §§


----------



## ahampleman (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't trust them here... Wish I lived in LA worked here.


----------



## ahampleman (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## meatball (Jun 14, 2009)

If you have a meat processor or butcher near you, they might be willing to sell you some of what they use.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

You may want to try Cavalari's Gourmet Market in Oviedo, or, Pettys Meat Market in Longwood. I called them and they mentioned not having it but they might be able to order??


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 14, 2009)

Got plenty a TQ & Prague 1....need Oysters!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2009)

Gee I wonder if a propane tank would get me some TQ


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep and some sugar cure if I can get it


----------

